# F/S 1946-47 Mens B-6 & Laides Phantom



## stingrayjoe (Nov 29, 2006)

B-6 is missing some parts. Use the ladies Phantom to help complete the bike. e mail me direct for info jbgb39@yahoo.com


----------

